# Need advice?



## Girls3 (Jul 24, 2015)

Is this good for a graphic design college major? Trying to purchase a new computer but not for sure if this is good. 

5th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5500U Dual Core Processor + NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M 4GB Discrete Graphics


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Who makes the laptop?

Its decent and should do what you need for the Adobe Suite.


----------



## Girls3 (Jul 24, 2015)

It is a HP.

Is there any other "need to haves" for this major.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If it's a laptop, you will need one with a large screen for graphic design work. Ideally, it should have the option to output the display to a large monitor as well.

A good quality mouse with adjustable DPI for fine-tuning is essential - a laptop trackpad is not good enough. And you might need a graphics tablet, but that's optional if this is only your first year.

Most important of all, keep a sketchpad and pencil with you at all times. :smile:


----------

